# Fallout 3-Savegames für Windows 7-Neuinstallation sichern - wie?



## makorus (14. Dezember 2009)

*Fallout 3-Savegames für Windows 7-Neuinstallation sichern - wie?*

Hi, ich hab mein Problem mal hier reingesteckt, erschien mir am passendsten.

  Ich habe mir vor kurzem Fallout 3 für den PC gekauft und spiele jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit. In den nächsten Tagen sollte ich mein Windows 7 Upgrade erhalten, das ich zum Kauf meines neuen Laptops dazugekauft hab.
  Jetzt habe ich folgende Frage:

  Wie kann ich meine Fallout 3 Speicherstände sichern bzw. werden sie überhaupt gelöscht, wenn ich Windows 7 aufspielen werde?

  Ich als relativer PC Laie habe schon unter Programmen geguckt, ob da ein Ordner zu Fallout 3 erstellt wurde, Fehlanzeige. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich machen soll, wo sind denn meine Savegames überhaupt muss ich sie vor dem Aufspielen von Windows 7 sichern, wenn ja, wie?  

  Bin eigentlich Konsolero und hab deshalb recht wenig Plan von der Marterie.

  Ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen!


----------



## MikeTomcat (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3-Savegames für Windows 7-Neuinstallation sichern - wie?*

Hi,
 ich denke das du große Probleme haben wirst Fallout 3 unter Windows 7 zum laufen zu bekommen. Bei mir läuft es auf alle Fälle nicht.    Bin gespannt was bei dir ist.


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3-Savegames für Windows 7-Neuinstallation sichern - wie?*

1. Deine Savegames unter Vista sind hier: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Dein Name"\Eigene Dateien\My Games\Fallout3\ ...

 2. Unter XP: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Dein Name"\Eigene Dateien\My Games\Fallout3\


 3. F3 nutzt jedoch Games for Windows live: es wäre ratsam diesen Ordner auch zu sichern. Unter Vista findest man ihn unter: C:\Users\DeinName\AppData\Local\Microsoft\XLive

 Alles ohne Gewähr!


----------

